# whats the most scary thing in the world?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if rhoms were schoaling p's the scariest thing in the world would be a schoal of 25-30 2' rhoms comeing to eat you.

now that scares me...


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Fat Chicks need i say more SCARRY!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

bhhha marco ive got too know how nasty are roms?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

rhoms are nasty. do some research on them


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Being burned at the stake. Nothing scarier than that.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

az a mod.... thats scary.... lol

j.k


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

being parayilized and haveing ants eat you alive slowly while birds peck out your eyes and cyoties rip your intestines out, and the whole time you want to scream but the sound wont come out.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

being skinned alive and dipped in salt, and then drowned in aftershave.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Sliding down a 50 foot razorblade into a pile of salt. :rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

my DI when i was going threw basic training

scariest thing in the world :nod:


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Whoa Nitro!!!! Do you think about this allot??? That made my parts hurt!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you put some thought on that one nf


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I just have a morbid imagination,but you have to admit the idea of bugs cralwing in your ears and eating your brain, while there is nothing you can do but suffer while you die slowly. they say most of a humans brain is not used, so how much can get eaten before you die, 75%?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OLD AGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOTHING SCARY THAN BEING 80 YEARS OLD AND USING VIAGRA TO BANG YOUR 80 YEAR OLD WIFE WHO SEEMS TO BE USING GRAVITY TO HER DISADVANTAGE


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CLOWNS!!! They are _way_ to happy...ever since I watched IT Ive hated them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:



> CLOWNS!!! They are _way_ to happy...ever since I watched IT Ive hated them.


Ya, clowns are terrible








Pennywise is one creepy mofo for sure. Another annoying dumb-ass clown that comes to mind is that greasy McDonald's clown: temping harmless kids to eat as much burgers and fries as they can, just to stuff his own pockets. That's just plain evil








But Crusty's kinda cool, though


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Being trapped in the catacombs in france. With no light and
something chasing you.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmmm...i got something freigthening to think about....todays potheads and crack dealers, tomorrow's future leaders....scary ain't it? oo:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

even more scary is todays leaders!

(Bush)


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Seeing a skinny guy who hates fat chicks having the power to say who lives and who dies.









Anybody see Shallow Man?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing ..........................................................................................
..........................................................................................
.ignorance is bliss


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Being buried alive. Definatly nothing worse than that for a clostrophobic person.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> Seeing a skinny guy who hates fat chicks having the power to say who lives and who dies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean shallow hal?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How about being tied to railroad tracks and seeing a train coming at you full speed, and there is absolutly nothing you can do. oh2:

-OR-

Having to endure the electric chair, anyone see The Green Mile?! When they didnt use the sponge.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"you mean shallow hal? " Only if that _is_ his first name too.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I scare myself a lot. I'm afraid of long and hard objects. That's why I always keep my head up


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I scare myself a lot. I'm afraid of long and hard objects. That's why I always keep my head up "

And I hope you keep your butt covered too LOL  :







: :rockin:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Good advice Fishman2 

I'm not trying to end up in jail either. If I did I'd never wipe my ass. I'd have a nasty, smelly, crusty ass. And if anyone tried to #### me, I'd put a lock on 'em and I'd twist their #### off.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

"I scare myself a lot. I'm afraid of long and hard objects. That's why I always keep my head up"















:laughlong:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

just dying period is scary to me...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:rockin: BEING TIED TO A CHAIR AND FORCED TO WATCH AN INTIRE EPISODE OF MURDER SHE WROTE!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh dont lie, you know you like it and enjoy every minute of it!! :







:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Dying should be the last thing on people's minds. What about finding out that George Bush is working in a partnership with Osama Bin Laden. They both just want the whole damned world to themselves. Bush CLAIMS that we're looking for Saddam and Osama. RIIIGHT!! That's why you dont hear anything about it anymore.

OR

How about rebuilding the twin towers. It's a nice gesture but aren't New Yorkers afraid that the same $hit is gunna happen!?!? I mean c'mon people!! History DOES repeat itself... :veryangry:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We're not looking for Saddam. Osama maybe, but not Saddam, hes the one were going to war with! The closest thing Bush did for Osama, that I know of, was fly his family out of America during 9/11 and 9/12. As for the twin towers, you cant keep living in a "what if.." world. If it happens, it happens. There's nothing you can do to change it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the new twin towers will be even more a trophy and a symbol of the American way of life and of American power than the old ones were..
I wouldn't be surprised if they'll get knocked down eventually, too


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

agree with juda...to a point...but must we remember the grim fate of the twin tower?...shouldnt we remember what they meant instead of what happened?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

9/11, We had it coming, we have the strougest military force in the world but 9/11 proves that anyone can come in and funk us up Like we do to them but we fu$k sh1t up 10 times harder.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:nod: AMEN JEARBEAR :nod:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> ...but we fu$k sh1t up 10 times harder.


HOORAH!!!!!







:laughlong:


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

No fear.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Before this is turned into another war chat line thing, I must make something clear. I didn't say that Bush WAS working with Osama. Remember, this is a 'what are you scared of' forum. That's what I'm scared of....


----------

